# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Ionizer Recommendations

## ChloeGrey

_This post has been copied over from the PACCIN ListServ archives. Our ListServ distributes messages between PACCIN members via email. Members use this valuable resource to pose questions and contribute answers to the PACCIN community. It's free to join! To sign up or to learn more about the PACCIN ListServ, click here. 

___________

Original Post Date: 19/1/2016_

Our shop is looking to buy an ionizer to eliminate static on plexi and I was wondering if any PACCIN members had recommendations of particular machines that they liked - or specs they recommend. I have no knowledge of these machines myself.

Thanks
Karen

__________


This is the ionizing gun that we use: http://www.nrdstaticcontrol.com/prod...nroom-ion-gun/

It also works well if you have artwork stuck by static charge to the inside of a vitrine. 

Philip Brutz
Mount Maker
Exhibition Production

----------

